# Yall know that guy MARTY?



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well its his birthday.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

*Happy birthday good sir! *


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Marty!!*


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

AWWW....I found Marty on his 2nd birthday with his first APBT.

Again Happy Birthday big guy!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY MARTY!!!!!:woof::woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy b day Marty!!!! Have a good one!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Marty !!!!!


----------



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!:woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday man! Have a drink for me!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guy's


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTH-DAY......


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTY!!!!!!


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

*Happy birthday baby * :cheers:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday MARTY~!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy birthday to you! Happy Birthday to you! Happy birthday dear Marty, Happy Birthday to you!

And many more!

:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday Old timer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTY!!!!!*


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

HAPPY BDAY


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy birthday Marty!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG guy


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, yeah I made it one more year 

Hope I have a few more left in me


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww! Sorry I'm so late.. but HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTY!! Hope it's the best one yet!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Marty, man I hope you have the BEST day ever, we look forward to many more with you


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy B-day Marty!!!! 

your all of what 21 yrs. young?! LOL! 
lots of love! Enjoy it!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday dear Marty!!!!!!!!!
Happy birthday to you.

And manny more on channel 4


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Guy's you don't know how much you and this site means to me.... Thank you all for your well wishes


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Have a great one!


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

:clap:Happy belated Birthday.


----------

